# Tresle area on Lower Provo



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

A buddy of mine was attempting to fish this area today when a certain landowner told him he was trespassing and that the bridge was his. He proceed to snap a pic of him and call the sheriff. He was shown the documents that the USAC has and claims he's never seen them. Then claims they aren't valid because they aren't notarized. My buddy called the DWR while he was waiting and the CO said he wouldn't cite him if he were called but has no control over Wasatch County. The Sheriff showed up and took his info and said he would forward it to the county attorney to see if they wanted to file charges. Also another little tidbit. The landowner claims he is serving the DWR and UTOF papers this week. For what I don't know but that's what he said. Interesting to say the least. o-||


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

:roll: Talk about a pain in the butt huh? This kind of stuff gets me all kinds of angry! Hope it all works out in OUR favor for once. Freaking pollitics and such. Ugh, and to think that some one can say "mine, mine, nobody else can even set foot here". 

No wonder the native americans hated us "when the white man came along"! 
Sure they had land disputes between tribes but not amongst their own tribe members!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/world/5277 ... d.html.csp

Now they are shooting at supposed trespassers.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

another good reason to always be packin


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/world/52775925-68/arrested-authorities-county-fired.html.csp
> 
> Now they are shooting at supposed trespassers.


Which is illegal. He doesn't have the right to shoot at them, in the air or threaten them with a gun just because they are trespassing. That guy is in some serious trouble.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

kochanut said:


> another good reason to always be packin


+1, especially as much time I'm up there alone. I carry a g29 in 10mm, enough to bring down a bear, moose, or other large angy animal, 4 legs or two, never leave home without it


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

So, Mcfly let me get this straight.... you want sympathy because "a buddy of yours got the cops called on them" by you-know-who, and expect sympathy, when not long ago you where popping off about calling the sheriff on someone for fishing up on the campground?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't expect sympathy it was an FYI post. Your a stand up guy. I haven't turned in anyone FYI. Thanks for showing everyone your true colors on here. Mods????


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

-_O- -_O- -_O- I laugh because its funny. 8) I am just glad I don't have to guide on the stupid Provo river that often. The more time that goes by, the less I fish it. Sorry guys Just had to throw that out there.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Please keep it civil. I removed some words that were not appropriate.
Take a minute and re-read our Forum Posting Rules.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> A buddy of mine was attempting to fish this area today when a certain landowner told him he was trespassing and that the bridge was his. He proceed to snap a pic of him and call the sheriff. He was shown the documents that the USAC has and claims he's never seen them. Then claims they aren't valid because they aren't notarized. My buddy called the DWR while he was waiting and the CO said he wouldn't cite him if he were called but has no control over Wasatch County. The Sheriff showed up and took his info and said he would forward it to the county attorney to see if they wanted to file charges. Also another little tidbit. The landowner claims he is serving the DWR and UTOF papers this week. For what I don't know but that's what he said. Interesting to say the least. o-||


Hmmm....Does your buddy's last name start with a 'B'?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > A buddy of mine was attempting to fish this area today when a certain landowner told him he was trespassing and that the bridge was his. He proceed to snap a pic of him and call the sheriff. He was shown the documents that the USAC has and claims he's never seen them. Then claims they aren't valid because they aren't notarized. My buddy called the DWR while he was waiting and the CO said he wouldn't cite him if he were called but has no control over Wasatch County. The Sheriff showed up and took his info and said he would forward it to the county attorney to see if they wanted to file charges. Also another little tidbit. The landowner claims he is serving the DWR and UTOF papers this week. For what I don't know but that's what he said. Interesting to say the least. o-||
> ...


Sent you a PM


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I didn't get any PM's.


----------

